# Prostaff needed



## DrakeSlayer17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Do you enjoy working with people?

A leading national sales agency is looking for someone local to the area to represent our company. We have several openings throughout the country: Seattle WA, Tacoma WA, Lacey WA, Grand Junction CO, Waco TX, Baton Rouge LA, San Jose CA, Wheeling WV, Hartford CT, Savannah GA, Richmond VA!!!!!!!

This is an excellent opportunity to earn some extra money for hunting season! There is also a generous product discount on all manufactures that we represent.

This is a contract position to work weekends, and week days. It will involve working some Saturdays with an average of 4-6 hours. We are looking for someone that is enthusiastic about all aspects of hunting.

There are very simple requirements for this position - to be professional, courteous and willing to talk to and help customers and the store associates ... and have some fun!

If you are interested please respond as soon as you can as I will be making a decision on who to hire quickly! Please provide a brief summary of your hunting experience.
Pay will be discussed with qualified candidates.

Thank you for your interest and I look forward to hearing from you!

Contact Matt Fuller for further details 936-652-4109 or respond on this site. Odle Sales


----------



## bsagrillo (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm curious as to what this post entails. What exactly are you selling and to whom?


----------



## cpollard (Jan 30, 2020)

In Oklahoma, but I would be interested in a discussion.


----------

